# Let's clear up the Military Press...



## Phineas (Jul 16, 2010)

For those of you who know me, you know I'm a major pain in the ass when it comes to the technicality of lift mechanics (e.g. deadlifts as a leg lift, not back) and bodybuilding semantics (e.g. "toning"). 

The Military Press is a lift I find so many people misunderstand. Normally, I would just shut up and let people call a lift whatever they want, but when us IM members give programs to other members with Military Press in it -- a lift many believe to be superior to most other overhead presses -- I want to make sure the members we're helping actually know what it is we're suggesting they do.

This link couldn't be any more perfect for demonstrating what the average lifter thinks a Military Press is:

right way to do the military press  (actually incorrect)

(a) he's using a Smith Machine. Though most lifts can be performed on a machine, the Military Press SHOULD be performed with free weights. Using a machine negates the whole purpose of the exercise.

(b) he's pressing behind the neck, which, as many of us have learned from renowned members of the board, is hard on the shoulders, and puts you at great risk for injury.

(c) he's seated. This is the most common misconception of the Military Press. A Military Press is a standing overhead press. There's no such thing as a seated Military Press; that would be a shoulder press. The point of a Military Press is to strictly press overhead a barbell or dumbbells. The standing position requires full-body coordination/balance and strength. It's significantly more challenging than shoulder press. For instance, I can BB Shoulder Press 135 for 8 reps, but I can Military Press only 115 for 5 reps. My ROM is deeper on Military Press, however, but the difference is still very noticeable.


Here's a better look at a real Military Press. Take note that ideally you want to avoid that arched back. However, due to the sometimes awkward path the bar travels in your front, you'll often arch your back no matter how hard you try not to. At any rate, this is a Military Press.

YouTube - Kara Bohigian Standing Military Press


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 16, 2010)

I love the Military Press. One of my favourite lifts.

Always need to be standing, each rep starts at your chest and ends at your chest, with no bouncing or body english to get the bar up there.

The reason it's called a military press is that the technique is very precise and strict. Its not a shoulder press or push press. Its this strict form that makes it harder than other exercises, and if its harder is going to yield more results.


----------



## Phineas (Jul 16, 2010)

Gazhole said:


> I love the Military Press. One of my favourite lifts.
> 
> Always need to be standing, each rep starts at your chest and ends at your chest, with no bouncing or body english to get the bar up there.
> 
> The reason it's called a military press is that the technique is very precise and strict. Its not a shoulder press or push press. Its this strict form that makes it harder than other exercises, and if its harder is going to yield more results.



Agreed.

I use to shy away from Military Presses because they made me feel incredibly weak. After 8 months of lifting I was DB shoulder pressing 60 lbs a side for 6 or 7 reps but I couldn't military press 85 lbs on a barbell for 2 proper reps!

It's a whole different lift than most overhead presses. It takes dedication, and full-body strength. I think anyone with little or no experience squatting and deadlifting would have a hell of a time getting through a real Military Press.

I love them now. I like the all-out intensity of BB Millies, but I find I get a better lift and surprisingly with more weight with DBs, though. Regardless -- awesome lift when done properly.


----------



## fufu (Jul 16, 2010)

Tips to a better military press - 

Grip the bar as hard as you can. Not only will you'll apply force better to the bar, but you make your arms and shoulders tighter. It also helps keep your wrists neutral and not "bent back". I'll get more into tightness next. 

Contract your glutes and quads and press your hips forward. This action makes your body tight. Less shaking and wobbling means less wasted force. The tighter you are, the more force you can direct onto the bar efficiently. You don't want to be shaking at the hips and knees. 

Plan your breathing strategically. Breathing in and out significantly during the concentric portion of the lift can cause you to lose your tightness, this makes you weaker. Be conscious of your breathing because it is very easy to get light headed or "forget to breath" during this lift. No one wants to pass out with a bar overhead. It is a good idea to take some deep slow belly breaths before picking up the bar, as this will oxygenate you well. Plus, it is very hard to get any sort of proper breathing during the movement, especially when the weight gets very heavy.


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jul 16, 2010)

This was great information. I had contemplated trying these out, and now that I know the true form to use, I will be sure to get the most out of it.


----------



## BC Lifter (Jul 16, 2010)

Phineas said:


> The point of a Military Press is to strictly press overhead a barbell or dumbbells. The standing position requires full-body coordination/balance and strength.



Wouldnt it be stricter sitting down? You are strictly emphasizing the deltoids and not using your full body. 

I guess it really depends what you are going for in your training. Great post though Phin.


----------



## Hoglander (Jul 16, 2010)

BC Lifter said:


> Wouldnt it be stricter sitting down? You are strictly emphasizing the deltoids and not using your full body.
> 
> I guess it really depends what you are going for in your training. Great post though Phin.



I always see people cheating on the MP. Never have not seen it. Might be better to suggest seated pressing for people that are new instead of getting anal over semantics.


----------



## KelJu (Jul 16, 2010)

Hoglander said:


> I always see people cheating on the MP. Never have not seen it. Might be better to suggest seated pressing for people that are new instead of getting anal over semantics.



Fuck that shit! If you MP over 135lbs, and a lot of people do, that weight can really injury you. The last thing I want to do is be seated under it if I lose control for whatever reason. I would much rather be standing in case I have to chunk it.


----------



## Hoglander (Jul 16, 2010)

I can totally see that when you are new and sitting on a chair in you kitchen by the boiling water while doing them behind your head. 

:  )


----------



## qwerty001 (Jul 17, 2010)

So in that 'proper' technique youtube clip of kara bohigian, she seems to be bending her back a lot after a few reps. If we are going to be arching our backs no matter how hard we try, at what point would it start becoming unsafe to arch the back? How bad is the effect of arching the back in this lift?


----------



## Hutchym8 (Jul 17, 2010)

KelJu said:


> Fuck that shit! If you MP over 135lbs, and a lot of people do, that weight can really injury you. The last thing I want to do is be seated under it if I lose control for whatever reason. I would much rather be standing in case I have to chunk it.



Dude you only MP 25 pounds any way so if you were seated n droped it u wouldnt hurt yourself anyway poof


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 17, 2010)

Ive done injuries cleaning the BB off the floor when it's been heavy. Better off un-racking it off the squat rack IMO. . . but a classic shoulder mass builder, I like pre-fatiguing my medial delts with light-mod weight lat raises  . . . or, for a CNS destroyer, try super-setting squats with mil. presses . . fkg A!


----------



## Captn'stabbin (Jul 17, 2010)

Military press pro's compared to shoulder press? someone please list them.


----------



## ANadler (Jul 17, 2010)

KelJu said:


> Fuck that shit! If you MP over 135lbs, and a lot of people do, that weight can really injury you. The last thing I want to do is be seated under it if I lose control for whatever reason. I would much rather be standing in case I have to chunk it.



I've noticed while doing military press that it feels much safer than bench press.  If you can't get the weight up, you can securely bring it back to your shoulders without fear of collapsing.  And if you CAN get it up, isn't it very unlikely that your locked-out arms would fail with that weight, when they would not fail on the concentric portion of the lift?

I think the most common injury for this exercise would be on the spine due to arching the back, which is why it's important to keep your whole body tight like another poster said.


----------



## DOMS (Jul 17, 2010)

Gazhole said:


> The reason it's called a military press is that the technique is very precise and strict.



Trivia: It's called the military press because it was an exercise done with a rifle during military training.


----------



## Phineas (Jul 17, 2010)

BC Lifter said:


> Wouldnt it be stricter sitting down? You are strictly emphasizing the deltoids and not using your full body.
> 
> I guess it really depends what you are going for in your training. Great post though Phin.



It would be stricter on the delts and tris, but the point is it would then be shoulder press. Military Press isn't necessarily just for delt strength. Anterior delts are the primary muscle, but the lift is more for full-body strength/coordination.


----------



## Phineas (Jul 17, 2010)

KelJu said:


> Fuck that shit! If you MP over 135lbs, and a lot of people do, that weight can really injury you. The last thing I want to do is be seated under it if I lose control for whatever reason. I would much rather be standing in case I have to chunk it.



Call it blasphemy, but I do BB shoulder press in the squat rack. I use the squat rack in any potentially dangerous lift using a BB where the safety racks can help me in case of emergency. With DBs if problems arise just drop them. At least in the rack the safety bars give you peace of mind when pressing overhead. 

Besides, I find shoulder press stations to be awkwardly designed. The rack for the BB is way behind your shoulders, so to unrack it you have to put your arms way behind your head. Same with incline/decline bench press stations. In the squat rack you can get up the bench in relation to the BB rack to suit your proportions.


----------



## Phineas (Jul 17, 2010)

DOMS said:


> Trivia: It's called the military press because it was an exercise done with a rifle during military training.



And, knowing is half the battle!


----------



## gtbmed (Jul 17, 2010)

Captn'stabbin said:


> Military press pro's compared to shoulder press? someone please list them.



More stabilization involved


----------



## DOMS (Jul 17, 2010)

Phineas said:


> And, knowing is half the battle!


Violence it the other half.


----------



## Merkaba (Jul 17, 2010)

qwerty001 said:


> So in that 'proper' technique youtube clip of kara bohigian, she seems to be bending her back a lot after a few reps. If we are going to be arching our backs no matter how hard we try, at what point would it start becoming unsafe to arch the back? How bad is the effect of arching the back in this lift?



The back is going to be arched. You can't do heavy pressing without an arched back, at least you shouldn't.   It's the bouncing around and leaning that I don't agree with.  But hell its Kara so she can do what she wants


----------



## ryan92 (Jul 29, 2010)

love the military press, nice pumps


----------



## Zaphod (Jul 29, 2010)

I've added the military press to my routine and it's staying.  One reason is it gets my delts and triceps really good in addition to everything used to stabilize.  Another is it frees up a bench for the mill around and talk crowd.


----------

